# Looking for gamers near Northern Virginia



## khanaqila (Dec 6, 2004)

I just moved to Woodbridge, Virginia and am looking to join or start 
a gaming group. I'm most familiar with DnD 3, but haven't played for 
about a year.

If anyone is interested or knows of someone that is, please email me 
or reply to this.

thanks,
aqil


----------



## Felix (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!

If you're round about Woodbridge, there's a gaming store in Potomac Mills that lets folks hold games, and frequently there'll be a board with requests for players, DMs, or advertisements for a game someone is trying to put together.

It's called... damnit... just a sec while I go figure out what the name is...


----------



## The_Universe (Dec 8, 2004)

It's the *Games Parlor*, on Smoketown Road - very close to the Potomac Mills mall.  It's in a strip mall off of Opitz blvd - look for the Bob Evans restaurant on the south side of the street.  The Games Parlor is behind it.  

It's a great store - easily the best I have ever been in or too.  But then, I lived in South Dakota before I moved out here, so my opinion may be a bit colored by the relative lack of gaming goodness.    

I hope that that helps.   

PS - in general, it helps if you tell people a little bit about yourself (age, interest in game style, etc.) so that they know if you'd fit a little better into their gaming groups.  NoVA has a lot of gamers, but it can be a pain to get hooked up with them (especially since for every well-adjusted gamer, there's a maladjusted one!).


----------



## Felix (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, what Universe said. 

Good luck, and welcome to the beltway!


----------

